# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Forca e trurit per te zhvendosur objekte

## benseven11

Topografia Optike.Keshtu quhet nje teknologji  ne fazat e para krijuar nga japonezet.Nje artikull interesant per forcen dhe aftesine e trurit per te levizur objekte,ndezur televizorin etj. http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070622/...n_brain_remote

----------


## Cimo

> Topografia Optike.Keshtu quhet nje teknologji  ne fazat e para krijuar nga japonezet.Nje artikull interesant per forcen dhe aftesine e trurit per te levizur objekte,ndezur televizorin etj. http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070622/...n_brain_remote


Gjithmone me ka interesuar ky fenomen..ja tani fillon te behet realitet....

----------


## RaPSouL

Nuk eshte cudi , aspak , pse e them kete! , e them sepse eshte e vertetuar shkencerisht , qe njeriu po shfrytezoi vetem 12 % te kapacitetit te trurit te tij ai do mundej te fluturoj , pra kto fenomene te cekura me lart , jan shume te vogla ne krahasim me ate se cka mund te bejm po shfrytezuam te gjith kapacitetin e trurit tone , te cilen sipas shkences sdo ta arij askush , pasi eshte gjeja me e komplikuar qe egziston..

----------


## SadButTrue

Nuk eshte forca e trurit por e mjetit qe e bene te mundur manefestimin e sinjaleve te trurit duke i interpretuar ato si nje nderpreres! asgje me teper!

aftesia/forca e trurit do ishte nese do i levizte objektet pa ndermjetesime te intelegjences artificiale.

----------


## Darius

Ne fakt tema e hapur nga benseven ndonese ka ndermjetesine e inteligjences aritificale, eshte me e madhe si topic.

Jane te njohura fenomenet te njerezve me aftesi te vecanta te trurit te cilet jane te afte te kryejne veprime vetem me forcen e mendimit.

----------


## SadButTrue

dhe cilat jan ato fenomene?! po mendon per iluzionistet?!

asgje nuk mund te ju ike ligjeve te fizikes! po nese eshte kjo e mundshme ateher deri me tani qe shkenctaret kan studijuar do bie posht dhe te fillojm prej fillimit me nje ligj te ri!

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Mua nuk me besohet.
Si ka mundesi , truri duhet te kete patjeter bluetooth.

----------


## xfiles

> Mua nuk me besohet.
> Si ka mundesi , truri duhet te kete patjeter bluetooth.


Nese arrin ta paerdoresh, truri eshte i pajisur jo vetem me bluetooth, poer edhe me wifi, madje dhe me radio per distanca te largeta.

Truri i njeriut Miri, eshte organi me i panjohur i njeriut, dhe me i mrekullueshmi,
mos harro se edhe nese truri nuk eshte i pajisur me bluetooth, bluetoothi eshte veper e trurit tone.

----------


## KeidiSelmanaj

Gjerat qe per momentin jane paranormale per njeriun...deri ne cfare pike mund te arrije mendja e njeriut? A eshte i afte njeriu qe me energji telekinetike te levize gjera qe perbehen nga lenda? A mund te levize njeriu ne kohe vetem me ane te mendjes?(teletransporti)

----------


## KeidiSelmanaj

Une besoj se dicka e tille eshte reale...edhe zjarri, shume e shume kohe perpara ka qene magji per paraardhesit tane, kurse sot eshte dicka shume normale...kam degjuar qe ka njerez qe me mendjen e tyre jane te afte te shformojne objekte, t'i ngrejne ato ne ajer apo t'i levizin, apo njerez qe zhduken nga nje vend, dhe shfaqen ne nje tjeter, kur jane te perqendruar tmerresisht shume tek dicka(jo ne rastet e trekendeshit te bermudeve)...ju qe keni materiale dhe histori, aq me mire shpjegime, per keto fenomene, shkruajini te gjtha ketu...

Per te levizur ne kohe, mendja shformohet ne grimca shume te vogla(rreth 100 here me te vogla se elektroni) sepse sa me e lehte te jete materia, aq me e madhe eshte shpejtesia, dhe keshtu ajo mund te levize ne kohe...
(nuk jam i sigurt per keto qe them, pasi jane te paprovuara)

Ndersa per te levizur objekte, apo per t'i ngrejtur ato ne ajer etj, etj, mendja eshte nje forme energjie qe vepron mbi to...

(kaq di :S)

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> Nese arrin ta paerdoresh, truri eshte i pajisur jo vetem me bluetooth, poer edhe me wifi, madje dhe me radio per distanca te largeta.
> 
> Truri i njeriut Miri, eshte organi me i panjohur i njeriut, dhe me i mrekullueshmi,
> mos harro se edhe nese truri nuk eshte i pajisur me bluetooth, bluetoothi eshte veper e trurit tone.


Ajo qe thash ishte , kot per te qeshur.
Nga ana fizike un e kuptoj qe truri mund te prodhoj vale.

----------


## Baptist

Fenomeni i levizjes se objekteve vetem me ane te vullnetit quhet telekinize.

Per dallim nga fenomeni per te pare degjuar ngjarje ne distance, si dhe per te komunikuar mendiment me persona ne disatance apo per te degjuar jehonen e mendimeve te tyre, perfshire ketu edhe dhimbjet apo lendimet e personave te trete quhet telepati.

Hapesi i temes qellimisht e ngaterroi teknologjine qe rri prapa leximit te valeve te caktuara te aktivitetit te trurit per te marre si komande unike te lexueshme per aktivizimin e funksioneve te caktuara per te cilat proteza teknologjike eshte dizajnuar paraprakisht. Sepse ketu nuk eshte fjala per aftesite paranormale te njeriut por per teknologjine qe arriti te emuloje kete parafenomen aq shume te deshiruar ne periudhen e luftes se ftohte nga te dy superfuqite boterore paralelisht.

----------


## benseven11

Shume fantazi hitech(sci-fi) jane bere realitet.Edhe kjo shpikje e japonezeve
eshte rezultat i idese qe lind,fantazise.

----------


## KeidiSelmanaj

mh, gjithkush eshte i afte te levize objekte me forcen e mendjes! me duket se njeriu nuk e perdor te gjithe trurin. thjesht nje pjese goxha te vogel te tij. truri i cdokujt eshte i afte ta beje dicka te tille, aq me teper tek femijet e vegjel qe i kane nervat me te ndjeshme.

----------


## Dion

Mendoni se shfrytezimi 100% i mases se trurit do ta kenaqte teorine e Nices per mbinjeriun?

Kur kam qene femije mendoja se njerzit ishin nje eksperiment i alieneve,por jo i arritur pasi qellimi i alieneve ishte qe njeriu te shfrytezonte 100% te mases celebrale gje qe nuk ndodhi.

----------


## DORJANBITI

Mos flisni kot po ligjet e fizikes per cfare sherbejne?

----------


## INSTINKT

Esht Mision E Pa Mundur Per TE Shfryzuar Trunin 100 Perqind
Nuk Ka Mundesi As Teori Se Si Mund Te Perdoret Truni ne Ket Pergjindje....

SIkur Te Kishte Mundesi Apo Teori Sigurisht Tasht Esht Tu E Perdor Dishkush?

----------


## DORJANBITI

Sa eshte perqindja e shfrytezimit te trurit tek njeriu normal?

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Me pak se 10 %.

----------


## Centaurus

> Sa eshte perqindja e shfrytezimit te trurit tek njeriu normal?


Vetem 7 %, nese nuk gabohem.

----------

